# 78 pickup clutch question



## clhend (Jul 29, 2010)

New to the forum, joined because need help identifying problem with '78 Datsun 620 pickup. Standard, four-speed

Other day immediately after turning corner, shifted up...or tried. After moved shifter out of gear it was stuck in neutral and wouldn't go into either higher or lower gear. Pulled off road, worked it a bit, let up on clutch and finally was able to shift into first and take off.

Made it home. Next day made it into town and back, however after pulling into driveway to park, it happened again. Really hard to get into gear.

Did notice that day that the clutch seemed "spongy" (?). Didn't need to push down as much as usual to engage the clutch.

Someone has suggested it's a clutch cable problem, and other suggested the transmission. 

Has anyone else had this problem, or does it sound familiar? I'm not a mechanic, so will have to hire the work done...but advice will help.

Thanks,

Cheryl


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

You do not have a "clutch cable", the system is hydralic, start with checking the fluid in the "master cylinder" (next to brake master) Might also check for leaks in the system.


----------



## clhend (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you. Maybe that's good news?

"Master cylinder" and "brake cylinder"...not a mechanic...will have to look for repair manual for that.

Again, thanks.


----------

